# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Γενικά για το backbone >  open wireless peering agreement

## ktsaou

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,

Πήρα το θάρρος να γράψω μερικές σκέψεις σε ένα peering agreement για τους backbone κόμβους.
Ο στόχος μου είναι απλός: να προστατευόμαστε όλοι μας από πιθανές παράνομες πράξεις που μπορεί να μας εκθέσουν ή να μας μπλέξουν, χωρίς να έχουμε καμιά ανάμιξη.

Έφτιαξα λοιπόν ένα κείμενο, εμπνευσμένος από τα αντίστοιχα που υπάρχουν για το open source software.
Πρόσεξα πολύ ώστε να μην περιοριστεί πουθενά η ελευθερία μας. Ελπίζω να μην μου ξέφυγε κάτι.

Το κείμενο είναι εδώ:
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...it?usp=sharing

Όλες οι προτάσεις και κριτικές είναι καλοδεχούμενες.
Αν έχετε και κανέναν δικηγόρο στην οικογένεια, καλό θα ήταν να έχουμε τα σχόλια του (θα προσπαθήσω να βρω κι εγώ έναν).

Δεν ξέρω αν το έχετε ξανασυζητήσει στο παρελθόν.
Έψαξα αλλά δεν βρήκα κάτι.

Κώστας

----------


## NetTraptor

Ωραίος! Μπράβο για την πρωτοβουλία

----------


## ysam

Κώστα με πας wayyy back. 

http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t...ring+agreement

----------


## ktsaou

> Κώστα με πας wayyy back. 
> 
> http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t...ring+agreement


Γιάννη, ναι το είδα αυτό, διάβασα και το καταστατικό του συλλόγου πριν το γράψω αυτό που προτείνω.
Είναι όμως νομίζω άσχετα θέματα. Στην προηγούμενη συζήτηση γίνεται προσπάθεια να θεσπιστούν κανόνες για τη λειτουργία του δικτύου.

Εμένα δεν με ενδιαφέρει η λειτουργία του δικτύου. Μπορεί να είναι καλό ή κακό, με κανόνες ή χωρίς. Μπορεί να συμμετέχει κάποιος στον σύλλογο, μπορεί και όχι. Μπορεί καν να μην υπάρχει δίκτυο, με την έννοια του AWMN.

Αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει είναι μόνο η ευθύνη απέναντι στον νόμο που μπορεί να έχει ο καθένας μας διατηρώντας έναν ασύρματο κόμβο.
Άποψη μου είναι ότι χωρίς peering agreement που να μας προστατεύει νομικά, είμαστε ανοιχτοί στις αξιώσεις οποιουδήποτε για οτιδήποτε.

Έχουμε κάτι να δείξουμε σε έναν εισαγγελέα που τυχόν θα μας θεωρήσει μέλος μιας υποτιθέμενης συμμορίας που διαπράττει παράνομες πράξεις μέσω των κόμβων μας;
Το καταστατικό του συλλόγου δεν λέει τίποτα για την ατομική μας ευθύνη απέναντι στο νόμο.

----------


## MAuVE

> ....Ο στόχος μου είναι απλός: να προστατευόμαστε όλοι μας από πιθανές παράνομες πράξεις που μπορεί να μας εκθέσουν ή να μας μπλέξουν, χωρίς να έχουμε καμιά ανάμιξη.....
> .....Δεν ξέρω αν το έχετε ξανασυζητήσει στο παρελθόν.
> Έψαξα αλλά δεν βρήκα κάτι.


Τον Μάιο του 2005 έγραψα σχετικά με την "Ευθύνη κομβούχου έναντι του Νόμου".
Κάτι πιτσιρικάδες και κάποιοι "πασάδες" του φόρουμ, έπεσαν να με φάνε.
Επειδή, οι πρώτοι πρέπει να έχουν περάσει στην πραγματική ζωή πλέον, οι δεύτεροι μάλλον έχουν αυτο-αδρανοποιηθεί, ελπίζω η προσπάθειά σου να τύχει καλύτερης αποδοχής.
http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t...87%CE%BF%CF%85

----------


## john70

Και πάλι έπεσες στους γνωστούς αγνώστους (δεν νομίζω) που ότι δεν είναι στα μετρα μας το κάνουμε σκουπίδι και το σκιζουμε. Σίγουρα θα πρέπει να υπάρχει μια κοινή συνεννόηση. Γιατο τι δεν πρέπει να κάνουμε, κτλ κτλ. Απλά πιστεύω πως είναι πλέον τόσο αναρχα ελεύθερο το δίκτυο μας που κάτι τέτοια δεν θα έχει καμία επιρροή, την στιγμή που ο καθένας ότι θέλει κάνει. Απλά κοιτάμε την κοινή λογική (την οποία σε πολλες περιπτώσεις έχουμε απώλεσει) όλα ξεκινάνε και τελειώνουν στην ικανότητα μας να σεβόμαστε τους γύρω μας, και πρώτα τον εαυτό μας. 

Στάλθηκε από το SGP321 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## hipro5

> Και πάλι έπεσες στους γνωστούς αγνώστους (δεν νομίζω) που ότι δεν είναι στα μετρα μας το κάνουμε σκουπίδι και το σκιζουμε. Σίγουρα θα πρέπει να υπάρχει μια κοινή συνεννόηση. Γιατο τι δεν πρέπει να κάνουμε, κτλ κτλ. *Απλά πιστεύω πως είναι πλέον τόσο αναρχα ελεύθερο το δίκτυο μας που κάτι τέτοια δεν θα έχει καμία επιρροή, την στιγμή που ο καθένας ότι θέλει κάνει.* Απλά κοιτάμε την κοινή λογική (την οποία σε πολλες περιπτώσεις έχουμε απώλεσει) όλα ξεκινάνε και τελειώνουν στην ικανότητα μας να σεβόμαστε τους γύρω μας, και πρώτα τον εαυτό μας.


Συγνώμη ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ μπορώ να μη γράψω κάτι περί τούτου (*Bold κείμενο*)!!! 

Όταν ΕΣΥ ο ΙΔΙΟΣ καλύπτεις συχνότητες από 4950MHz - 5850MHz, ΑΝΤΙ του ΝΟΜΙΜΟΥ 5470MHz - 5725MHz, αυτό ΔΕΝ χαρακτηρίζεται - όπως το λες -* "άναρχα ελεύθερο την στιγμή που ο καθένας ότι θέλει κάνει"* ???  :: 


Εμάς που μας έχει πει το υπουργείο (για τα τηλεοπτικά/ραδιοφωνικά links) να παίζουμε από 5725MHz - 5785MHz, ΠΟΥ ΣΚΑΤΑ να πάμε που είναι γεμάτα με AWMN links????  :: 

Αυτό δε θεωρείται "αναρχία δικτύου" ?

ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!

Εμείς έχουμε ΤΟΣΕΣ ΛΙΓΕΣ συχνότητες με ΤΟΣΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ψηφιακά links και ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ να παίξουμε πλέον!

ΖΗΤΑΩ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ και ΚΑΤΑΝΟΗΣΗ απ'τη μεριά σας περί τούτου.

Ευχαριστώ.









.

----------


## john70

Μα και αυτό που περιγράφεις,αποτελεί κομμάτι της αναρχίας. Δεν αναφέρομαι μόνο στην δρομολόγηση, αλλά και στην κατανομή στις συχνότητες αλλά και την ΙΣΧΎ....  :: 

Στάλθηκε από το SGP321 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## hipro5

Μα γι'αυτό ζητάω κι εγώ (δεν είμαι μόνο εγώ) ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ από 'σας.  ::

----------


## senius

Ξυνόμαστε μόνοι μας..
Μετάφραση σε photo:
ksinomaste monoi mas.jpg

Βγάζουμε τα μάτια μας μόνοι μας..
Μετάφραση σε photo:
vgazoyme ta matia maw monoi mas.jpg

Ωρε εσείς, ασύρματοι φίλοι καλά κάνετε.
Εμείς τι φταίμε? οεο?

Ξεκαλουπώστε λίγο, γιατί τώρα τελευταία κυκλοφορούν πολλοί φελλοί... κι επιπλέουν αφάνταστα.

----------


## romias

Σε βλέπω ρε!

@ktsaou ,καλά το πας.

----------


## ktsaou

Παιδιά, πάντως εμένα δεν με ενδιαφέρει η αναρχία. Ο καθένας ας κάνει ότι καταλαβαίνει.

Το μοναδικό που προσπαθώ να πετύχω είναι να έχουμε ένα χαρτί που να βάζει δυο πράγματα στη θέση τους, αν ποτέ βρεθούμε στην άτυχη θέση και λάβουμε εισαγγελική κλήτευση σε απολογία.

----------


## xtnd

Βρήκα το παρακάτω. Δεν ξέρω αν χρειάζεται ή όχι.




> Agreement
> 
> Article I. Free Transit:
> 
> The owner agrees to provide free transit across their free network.
> The owner agrees not to modify or interfere with data as it passes through their free network, except when filtering or rate limiting is necessary in order to protect the network.
> 
> Article II. Open Communication:
> 
> ...

----------

